# Bild von einem anderen abziehen



## Bender (9. März 2002)

Ich möchte ein (fertig ausgeschnittenes) Bild in eine andere Ebene "reinschneiden", sodass Bild-1 ein Loch in Bild-2 verursacht.


Danke im Voraus

Bender


----------



## Virtual Freak (9. März 2002)

*hmm*

hab ich dich richtig verstanden...
du willst aus einer ebene die umrisse eines freigestellten pics auf der anderen ebene rausschneiden??

ich würde das mal so machen...
ebene mit freigestelltem/ausgeschnittenen Bild anwählen Ebene mit [CTRL] +click anwählen...im ebennen fenster..
dann ohne die asuwahl aufzuheben in die andere ebene wechseln..da wo dus ausgeschnitten haben willst...
und kräftig auf [del] hauen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben..

Greetz VF


----------



## paraphan (9. März 2002)

wahlweise auch einfach ne ebenenmaske auf das obere bild anwenden, dann wird nichts weggelöscht und du kannst das loch total einfach in der grösse verändern

hoffe das hilft


----------



## Bender (9. März 2002)

Hat funktioniert. Thx!


Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Methode um Ränder vernünftig zu glätten... was ich bisher probiert habe, hat nicht gut hingehauen.


----------



## freekazoid (9. März 2002)

was heisst glätten?

so verlaufsmässig?
dann musst du das genauso machen wie der ominöse virtual freak ;-) gesagt hat.


> ebene mit freigestelltem/ausgeschnittenen Bild anwählen Ebene mit [CTRL] +click anwählen...im ebennen fenster..


und dann einfach ne weiche auswahlkante von ca 3 pix machen draus.


> dann ohne die asuwahl aufzuheben in die andere ebene wechseln..da wo dus ausgeschnitten haben willst...
> und kräftig auf [del] hauen.


----------



## Bender (9. März 2002)

Jep, jetzt ist es perfekt.


----------

